# Thursday nite fishin..Woodland



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Hey there cant catch a fish club whos gonna make it thursday??? im ready to go!!! bringin' the new vessel to put a little slime on it i hope *


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

wheres it at this thurs might be able to make this week


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Woodland lake in brighton near grandriver and i-96


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

what the hey!! nobody fishin tomorrow Bill where ya at???


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Calm down Chad. We be there.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Nothing like the last minute ah? Ill be there, its so close to home but i've never fished it so well see what happens.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i got an open spot in my boat if anyone wants to join.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

See you guys there!! I hear tell there are tiger muskie in Woodland :evil: :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep they were planted there Sean, but any still living from the plants would have to be bigger than anything you saw in st. clair!..lol.......been quite a week, between the heat and the storms. Oh by the way, Sean, I wanted to compliment you on showin those "east side boys" on how to put fish in the boat, Saturday! Chad, i dunno how we woulda done in that Holloway tourney, but I think we saved ourselves from turning into lobsters!................ p.s. And a big welcome to the 'west staters' hanging out at sterling this weekend.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

special incentive tonite! last shot at craig(kumma) for a week or two, as the lucky dog is headed to the yooper for a bit!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

What kinda timing you guys do On these Thurs Night excursions?

Right after work till dark?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Amos! we have a loose start.get there between 4 and 6;30..fish til dusk..Sean is usually last boat off the water!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> special incentive tonite! last shot at craig(kumma) for a week or two, as the lucky dog is headed to the yooper for a bit!


Way to put the pressure on man.  I dont mind losing as long as the winner comes from the Fish-Sean crew.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kumma said:


> Way to put the pressure on man.  I dont mind losing as long as the winner comes from the Fish-Sean crew.


Cant argue with that Craig  :lol: 

Kevin, if you are interested tonight or any of these Thursdays let me know you are welcome aboard!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Not that I was fishing for an invite  ....

Well I _am _out in Milford today, and for once, I don't have an evening family obligation. 
I have _some _gear in my truck. Though my trolling rods are still rigged heavy for muskie, I could throw some lighter mono on top.

I am in if you have room. Let me know. I would be glad to help keep the lines clear.


BTW I forgot to bring it, but I do have an aluminum rake handle that I think will work with your busted net handle.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin,
No sweat buddy! A full crew means better chances of success  What time can you be there? I am sure Craig will let you catch a few fish, he does me :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am pretty flexible this afternoon.

I have to run and do a short conf call. I will give you a ring when I get done.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

from work from me, went by & we have an attendant there today collecting cash if you don't have a sticker.
Work is a mile away, if anyone without a boat doesn't want to pay to park(if they have spaces open) & wants to park where I work, we can shuttle you over there.
My cell # is 517-404-3565
I'm gonna try & get out of here around 4pm, its gettin friggin hot out, I might have to take a dip while I'm waiting. My underwear is sticking to, ahhhhh never mind  

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Wally? Underwear? Geez always figured you for a 'commando' kinda of guy!!!!!!!!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

welli hope to be launching by 4 or so as long as my truck dont kill me..... front end is messed up right now ball joint or wheel bearing. ask msuiceman he enjoyed the ride last time he was in it. lol still have an open seat if anyone wants it call me on the water if ya want 517 749 1563


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Too bad, guys. I had high hopes for all of you! And to use the wind as an excuse, tsk tsk. Better luck next time. lol


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Ralf, gotta work this afternoon till 3:30-4 and then have a date with a "FINE" lady at 6:00.........If you end up waiting until 4, I could postpone her till 7:00, but then she'd be late for your date with her! :lol: 

I have to agree with you Kroppe...wind always helps when fishing. Maybe these fly dunkers will learn how to install split shots and start catching fish.

Marc


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> wind always helps when fishing. Maybe these fly dunkers will learn how to install split shots and start catching fish.
> 
> Marc


Oh Sage, Maji of the Deep..help us..We consulted our 'yellow book' we looked under 'trophies', knew we were on the right waters....We just failed in our feeble attempts at coaxing them to bait! :evilsmile ..in fact, as Ralf was leaving...i'm sure i saw numerous wallhangers, taildancing,motioning with their fins for him to come back. :help: Ok, We'll blame Trouttime, he didn't show up..no Irish luck! Next time Sean, short/sheeting>>fingers in warm water when you doze>>depantsing if you don't bring your charming self.....er luck to thursday nites! :mischeif: ....and i'll bet Scotty hoovers circle of darkness, his "Genessee county curse" didnt help much either! :yikes:


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Oh man Ralph that boat is sucking my will! :lol: The foot switch took a dump on me in about 16" of warter but good thing we had 50 MPH winds to blow us out into the deeper warter LoL! That wind was pretty rough. Good to hear someone got their hands fishey,I was begining to wonder if there were any fish in there  .I'll order another part and hopefully meet up with all of you again for another Thursday nighter. Nice running into all of you guys and the short chats.
Brent


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Your boat reminds me of my 26'

I took delivery in Bay City and never got 2 miles into the bay before we dropped a valve. That motor was covered, but the one it blew at 200 hours wasn't. 5 grand later and 6 props (that it kept spinning) we got the bugs out. Talk about money pit...

Say, who did you say tied those bugs? Graham? I would have liked to seen your boxes. Seen your work and it's VERY impressive!! Did you move? Somehow I remember sending some swap flies to Shelby Twp or somewhere out that way.

Good luck on your trip to the 4001 with OSD. That water is very productive providing the temps stay down. 

Now that the season the season is open, we should hit the pond for some flydunkin' bass. I've been doing quite well on them while chasing gills. We can take my boat.. :lol: 

LMAO @ Shametamer

It's so hard to get the worm dirt out from under the "Yellow Book" Man's fingernails. He sucks my will :tdo12:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> Ok, We'll blame Trouttime, he didn't show up..no Irish luck! Next time Sean, short/sheeting>>fingers in warm water when you doze>>depantsing if you don't bring your charming self.....er luck to thursday nites! :mischeif: ....and i'll bet Scotty hoovers circle of darkness, his "Genessee county curse" didnt help much either! :yikes:


 :yikes: I guess I had better watch my back :lol: So where is everyone meeting this week? I am ready to hit the water ALL of my luck  

As far as charm :cwm27: :16suspect


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Ralph I ordered the part only $20.LoL!
Here's a link to Dales(Salmonfly) Website if you want to check out his flies and prices. Their worth every penny! http://www.hatchmasters.ca/index 2.html 
I live between Willis and Milan small town of Whittaker.It's 6 miles South of I-94 and Huron.If I'm pulling the boat just look for the money trail :lol: 
Brent


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

trouttime said:


> :yikes: I guess I had better watch my back :lol: So where is everyone meeting this week? I am ready to hit the water ALL of my luck
> 
> As far as charm :cwm27: :16suspect


We never did agree on a spot, I know Shametamer is out of town, and my older boy is gone for the week. Anyone else want to head out?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i wondered what we might fish this week im pretty torn with a detroit pistons game 7 tomorrow night i wouldnt wanna go to far away..


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Crooked ????


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

drwink said:


> Crooked ????


I'm game, but which one? My map guide lists 5 different ones. Most in the same area. I have tomorrow off, been thinking of hitting up one of the lakes in Hillsdale that has rainbows. Anyone ever fish and have any luck on Hemlock?


----------

